

Ask HN: What does HN community think of new gTLDs? - ajonit

They are popping every now and then - .XYZ, .INSURE, .ACCOUNTANT, .NINJA
======
bradbatt
Some of them are cool, especially the shorter ones — like .mom, .music, .wiki

But then you have ones like .photography and .international — seems 12+
letters just for the domain name extension seems overboard.

And then you have the completely absurd ones like .blackfriday — I don’t even
begin to understand that one.

It’s really going to come down to the masses and how they are received by
them. Confusion about a gTLD vs a .com may not even be an issue because SO
many people just type stuff into Google. Yes, every time.

I think the shorter ones will take off faster, but xenophobia.international
does have a bit of a ring to it though

------
ajmm
For some domains you will likely need to get a new SLD from a gTLD. For
example, a club may need mycoolclub.club in order to remain current or modern.
The city of Paris will have a whole new set of TLDs. metro.paris, wine.paris
etc... and those would make the related websites look more professional. My
startup's technology (simMachines) has been involved in the process of
selection of gTLDs and security compliance checks so I can tell you that ICANN
has invested a lot in making sure the transition will be safe and fair for
everybody.

------
percept
I'm pleased with this development, because the proliferation and marketing of
new domains should create awareness among the general population that there
are alternatives to .com (which should benefit those of us who use them!).

The more that happens, the less the conventional wisdom about .com's (with
their relative scarcity) will apply.

------
mschuster91
In essence these tlds are just a license to print money for the managers. No
one else has a real reason to use these tlds, just for enhancing the "virtual
primary male sexual organ".

For everyone else the slew of tlds makes life just unnecessary hard (email
validator regexes!)

~~~
Igglyboo
.+@.+(\\..+)+

is good enough for me

------
joeperks
A greater variety of gTLDs allow better descriptions of a site's purpose and
function than the traditional gTLDs. I like them and hope that we see more in
the future. Are there any downsides that I am missing?

I am currently utilizing both a .email and .io address.

~~~
ajonit
What if the authoritative registry for such gTLDS give-up after seeing a low
uptake? (Though I agree not all gTLDs are for commercial purposes.) I am not
sure what ICANN has planned for such contingencies or if there are some rules
already set.

------
Mankhool
I like them. Yes there are MANY, but it's cool. So far I have colour.house and
color.house which are redirecting to one of my .com sites. It remains to be
seen how these new gTLDs show up in search.

------
wiseleo
They are pure noise.

.com and its localized variants like co.uk is a button on a mobile keyboard.
Apps can be on any domain because they are found by keywords in app
marketplaces.

